# ariens shear pins...yikes!!!



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

$34.99 for three pins???? any cheaper alternatives that will do what the oem pins do?? im afraid to price belts!!! did find a part number for a Gates belt for the auger/impeller, but nothing for the wheel drive belt.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

For what model?

That price seems nuts. When I Google "ariens shear pins" I see $6.50 for 3, $6.99 for 6, and $10.79 for 10. Not that those would necessarily fit your machine - they're just random results - but it gives an idea of the price range.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, keep shopping. Unless it has to do with shipping to Canada. 

I ended up buying some aftermarket shear pins, they were around $10 for 10. But even the OEM Ariens pins were around $7 for 3. 

At $35 for 3, something is terribly wrong  

I've stayed with Ariens belts. I keep a spare drive and auger belt on hand, in case I break one during a storm. But my current machine is ~13 years old, I'm speculating the previous owner didn't change the belts (admittedly a guess). No issues during the record-breaking winter we had here in MA. 

But I have yet to actually break a snowblower belt, in 14 years of clearing snow, with an MTD, then 2 Ariens. So I'd probably go with an OEM belt, or at least a good-quality aftermarket one. They should hopefully last a long time, and they're not something you want to fail during a heavy storm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the part number ?? For want model blower ??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Ariens | Snow Thro Shear Pin Kit for Ariens Compact Series Sno-Thro (3 Pk. Bolt/Nut) | Home Depot Canada


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We need to start an importing company. Same part, same big box store and $28 bucks cheaper in the U.S. :smiley-confused009:

Ariens Compact Series Snow Thro Shear Pin Kit (3-Pack)-73203900 - The Home Depot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Walmart (U.S.) is even cheaper still !!

ARIENS 73203900, Shear Bolt Kit, Ariens CompactBlowers, PK3 - Walmart.com


Can save you $10, Ebay Canada has then for $24, free shipping.
73203900 in Automotive | eBay

That's still just crazy :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I checked Ebay Canada, price was $12.59 Canadian for set of three.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bummer, I'm being undercut already !!

Just goes to show you that a little shopping around can save you some big $$$$.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks guys!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

did some hunting around, and can get 3 aftermarket pins for $5.50.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I want to know what $35 dollar sheer pins are made out of, considering they are made to break. Is it a titanium snow blower encrusted with diamonds?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jenkinsm2 said:


> I want to know what $35 dollar sheer pins are made out of, considering they are made to break. Is it a titanium snow blower encrusted with diamonds?


not sure if shear pins are made to break.....or made to keep something else from breaking. lol


----------

